# PIPE

## m0n0

Hej!

Hur får man till "pipe" tecknet i aterm tex?

Någon som vet?

/m0n0

----------

## mks

 *m0n0 wrote:*   

> Hej!
> 
> Hur får man till "pipe" tecknet i aterm tex?
> 
> Någon som vet?
> ...

 

Man sätter "Xkblayout" till "se" i sin xorg.conf.

----------

## MdaG

Jag har satt "Xkblayout" till "sv" i min xorg.conf.

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------

## kadaver_

Ã¤ndra tangentbordstyp frÃ¥n pc104 till pc105 i xorg.conf

----------

## m0n0

Hej!

Hade reda gjort båda förslagen, men jag får  i alla fall inte någon "pipe" tecknet i aterm.

Jag har där emot "pipe" tecknet om jag kör textbaserat endast utan fönsterhanterare.

Några fler förslag?

/m0n0

----------

## MdaG

Har du kollat att din alt-gr knapp fungerar överhuvudtaget? Om inte bör du kolla närmare på xmodmap, det finns en tråd här som förklarar hela processen.

----------

## m0n0

Hej!

Jepp knappen den fungerar {{{{{{{}}}}}}} \\\\ @@@@$$$$ på aterm, bara pipe som inte vill skriva ut.

Pipe fungerar bara på text läge inte i fönsterhanterare. Den fungerar ej i xterm heller. Eller

i detta inlägg.  :Laughing: 

Så jag vete fan vad det kan vara.

----------

## MdaG

Om du xmodmappar: Kolla att du har en rad liknande den här:

```

keycode  94 = less greater bar
```

Förutsatt att din PIPE-tangent har keycode 94. Du kan kolla genom

```
# xev
```

----------

## m0n0

Hej!

Jag kollade i en fil som heter xmodmap.std där stod det 94 =

Det stod inget, så jag la till den raden du angav men det hjälpte inte. Startade om för att vara säker på att det inte fungerade. Får ingen pipe tecken i alla fall. Kollade även att det var 94 med de commando du skrev. Men jag kanske gjorde fel? Är inte så avancerad...

----------

## MdaG

```
# xmodmap .Xmodmap/xmodmap.std
```

Prova att skriva det i konsollen. Om det funkar lägger du samma rad överst i din .xinitrc så borde det fungera varje gång du startar X. Du kanske måste lägga till ett "&" också...

*edit*

Förutsatt att du står i din /home/user

eller så kan du använda min:

http://home.student.uu.se/maol9883/files/xmodmap.se

Jag utgår nu ifrån att "pipe" är en sån här |   :Wink: 

----------

## m0n0

Hej!

Ledsen men den koden fungerar inte heller på consolen att köra.

Det blir bara felmedelande:

bash: xmodmap: command not found????

Hur kommer det sig? vad beror detta fel igentligen på? xorg eller något annat?

Jepp det är de tecknet jag vill få fram... i aterm

/m0n0

----------

## MdaG

Det här är vad jag får när jag provar.

```
$ xmodmap

xmodmap:  up to 2 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)

lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)

control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)

mod1        Alt_L (0x40)

mod2        Mode_switch (0x71),  Mode_switch (0x74)

mod3      

mod4      

mod5        Scroll_Lock (0x4e)
```

Jag vet inte varför det inte funkar. Jag trodde det hörde till X. Prova att köra det när du inte är root.

----------

## m0n0

Tja!

Nä så där får jag inte det...

och när jag kör som user får jag medelande att jag inte kan öppna filen.

Men det skumma är att jag tog bort xmodmap.std för att testa en sak och det fungerade fortfarande att skriva de tangenter som fungerar med alt gr, det borde väl bli fel då eller? Kan det vara så att den läsese in från någon annan fil? eller likn.

/m0n0

----------

## MdaG

Din användare borde ha en lokal version av mappningarna i /home/du/.Xmodmap/

annars tror jag att den använder det du har i din rc.conf så gott det går, men jag är inte säker. Jag är ingen Guru även om det står så  :Wink: 

----------

## m0n0

Tja!

Ok.. för att jag har ingen .xmodmap i min /home/user katalog, överskrivs xmodmap av det som finns kanske i xorg.conf? kanske om man tar bort vissa rader i xorg.conf kanske den läser av xmodmap? men i sådant fall från den som ligger i /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/etc/xmodmap.std

/m0n0

----------

## MdaG

Det här kommer nog bara att fungerar om du får xmodmap-kommandot att fungera, men:

```
# mkdir /home/du/.Xmodmap
```

Ladda ner min xmodmap.se och lägg den i katalogen du just skapat.

```
# xmodmap .Xmodmap/xmodmap.se
```

och det borde fungera.

Jepp det har högre prio än den globala.

----------

## m0n0

JAAAAA!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Det fungerade!!! You are the man!!

Beviset: ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Tack för all tid och hjälp du har lagt ner för att hjälpa mig att lösa detta.

opensource people rules   :Smile: 

Tack!

/m0n0

----------

## MdaG

 :Very Happy: 

Om du vill slippa skriva in det varje gång du startar X så lägg till:

```
xmodmap .Xmodmap/xmodmap.se &
```

överst i din /home/du/.xinitrc

----------

